# Cuxland an der Eismeerküste



## Conny (16. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

wir waren einige Tage im Cuxland an der Eismeerküste. Eine ganz liebe Wetterfee hat dafür gesorgt, dass genau an den Tagen schönes Wetter war.
Hier die ersten Impressionen.


 


 Bremerhafen und seine Brücken
 


 Endlich habe ich auch mal einen Sonnenuntergang erwischt
 


 Das ist die Fahrrinne durch Pricken gekennzeichnet.
   Diese Wendemanöver haben mich tief beeindruckt


----------



## Inken (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo Conny!

Schöne Aufnahmen hast du eingestellt! Besonders gefallen mir der Kutter und das Backsteinbrückenhaus, und natürlich der Wahnsinnssonnenuntergang! 
Als Einheimischer oder Hieraufgewachsener sieht man vieles einfach nicht mehr, weil es zum täglichen Bild dazu gehört. Ist aber doch ganz nett hier oben! 

Gibt es noch Nachschub? 

LG!


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hi Conny,

ein Reisebericht "Conny in Inkenland" - klasse - und schöööööne Bilder!


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Schöne Bilder, 
das Wendemanöver, ich nehm an, auf der Stelle drehen (man sagt dazu auch "auf dem Teller drehen") ist gar nicht mal so schwer. Moderne Schiffe haben dafür nen Seitenstrahlruder, damit können Sie sogar seitwärts fahren. Bei älteren Schiffen schlägst Du das Ruder komplett ein und gibst dann in ganz kurzen Schüben Gas, bis das Boot zu drehen anfängt. 
Was ich beim Anlegen viel faszinierender finde (im Vergleich zum Autofahren) ... ist das man immer überlegt, wann wollen wir wieder ablegen, und wie wird das Wetter (der Wind) dann sein, das es sich am einfachsten ablegen lässt. Bei so großen Booten ist das sicher nicht ganz so wichtig, aber bei kleineren Segelbooten mit nur geringer Motorisierung ist das Kriegsentscheidend. 

Was mich ein bissi verwundert... wo sind die Connytypischen Makroaufnahmen vom Eismeer ? 
Die gibts hoffentlich noch in einem zweiten Thread ? 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Doris (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Huhu

Mit dem einen oder anderen Bild vom "Inkenland" kann ich auch noch dienen, hat es uns doch zum gleichen Zeitpunkt an die Eismeerküste verschlagen.

 Schaufenster Fischereihafen  Bremerhaven 
 

 eine Schiffsbesichtigung
  
   

Das Sail City Hotel
 

wo man von der Aussichtsplattform im 20. und 21. Stockwerk eine gute Aussicht hatte, sowie eine steife Brise geniessen konnte.
   

Danach ging es dann weiter und das hat alles übertroffen was wir an dem Samstag gesehen haben.

  
Dieses Schiff aus Panama wird von Schleppern Richtung Schleuse gebracht

  
 

Etwas später ging es weiter zu unserer letzten Station am Samstag

  


  

Vielen Dank Inken und Peter, für die tolle Führung 

@ Conny

Ich hoffe ich habe dir mit meinem kleinen Bericht und den Bildern nicht vorgegriffen und bin schon gespannt auf deine Fotos











​


----------



## Eugen (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

aha, da war also ein "nichtangekündigtes" Mini-Eismeertreffen am Laufen.


----------



## Joachim (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

@Doris
Aha, hat sie euch also auch auf das windige Sail City Hotel "geschleift" (@Inken gibts da Provision für?     ) und die Gotha habt ihr also auch durchwandert. 

@Inken
Wenn ich das Mistwetter hier vor der Haustür sehe, würd ich glatt nochmal fix für ne Woche "hoch" (eigentlich ja "runter"  ) kommen wollen ...


----------



## Inken (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Schnell noch mal meinen persönlichen Biersenf:



Doris schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Inken und Peter, für die tolle Führung ​



Das gebe ich direkt an Peter weiter! Wenn ihr mich mal loswerden wollt, braucht ihr mich nur im Hafen auszusetzen...D



Eugen schrieb:


> aha, da war also ein "nichtangekündigtes" Mini-Eismeertreffen am Laufen.



Ja, nöö, jo! 
Haben die Buschtrommeln denn nicht funktioniert? 



Joachim schrieb:


> Aha, hat sie euch also auch auf das windige Sail City Hotel "geschleift" (@Inken gibts da Provision für?     )



Leider ned!  Aber das bisschen, das wir haben, wollen wir ja auch zeigen.. 



Joachim schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Mistwetter hier vor der Haustür sehe, würd ich glatt nochmal fix für ne Woche "hoch" (eigentlich ja "runter"  ) kommen wollen ...



Klar, immer wieder gerne!  

[OT]Am 25.08. startet übrigens die Sail Bremerhaven, die Stadt macht schon mal Klarschiff für das Spektakel. Unbedingt sehenswert für alle, die das Maritime lieben![/OT]

Es war wirklich ein wunderschönes Wochenende, leider viel zu kurz..


----------



## Conny (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo,



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind die Connytypischen Makroaufnahmen vom Eismeer


Es gibt einige wenige aus diesem Bereich, aber der Wind am Eismeer fegt einem nicht nur die Frisur durcheinander :evil



			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich habe dir mit meinem kleinen Bericht und den Bildern nicht vorgegriffen


Foddos habe ich noch einige :knuddel und Deine Bilder sind sehr schön, besonders das mit dem Steuer 



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> aha, da war also ein "nichtangekündigtes" Mini-Eismeertreffen am Laufen.


Es wäre doch sonst kein Mini-Eismeertreffen geblieben 

So, einige Fotos habe ich noch (außer den vielen die noch auf Bearbeitung warten) und dann muss ich erst einmal meine Alben aufräumen, weil ich nichts mehr hochladen kann   ob es sein kann, dass ich zu viele Bilder hochgeladen habe 



 Ein Mitzieher mit Kitobjektiv und 1/4 Crop. Man hat halt immer das falsche Objektiv drauf. Aber ich hätte ja jetzt zumindest das richtige 


 

 
Cuxhaven an der Mole. Wir hätten Tage dort verbringen können.


 

 

 
Und wieder Wremen


----------



## Doris (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo Conny

Nun ja, bei dem Bild mit dem Steuer hatte ich ja auch einen ganz ganz tollen "Lehrer"   
die Bilder aus Wremen gefallen mir super gut. Die Kutter bei Ebbe geben eine ganz andere Stimmung ab als wenn sie so im Wasser dümpeln. Und dann der Sonnenuntergang  
Aber hast du nicht noch andere Bilder von unserer Besichtigungstour am Samstag und Sonntag?


----------



## Conny (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo,

nun kommen erst mal die Makros:



 

 

 
 die Blümchen wie immer ohne Namen, der Schmetterling ein __ Tagpfauenauge. Alle ohne Stativ und deshalb nicht ganz in gewohnter Art.


----------



## zickenkind (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo Conny,
hast Du von den Meerkatze-Bild noch mehrere??? Sind gerade nach einer 5.Wochenreise wieder EINGELAUFEN.
Interesse deshalb weil ich dort auf Brücke war, mein Arbeitsplatz......
Gerne auch per PN, aber hier doch schöner


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Na geht doch !  
Danke ! 

Wuzzel


----------



## Conny (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*



zickenkind schrieb:


> Hallo Conny,
> hast Du von den Meerkatze-Bild noch mehrere??? Sind gerade nach einer 5.Wochenreise wieder EINGELAUFEN.
> Interesse deshalb weil ich dort auf Brücke war, mein Arbeitsplatz......
> Gerne auch per PN, aber hier doch schöner



 das ist aber witzig und wir schauen zu, wie Ihr einlauft.
Sage mal, was macht der Mensch ganz vorne in dem ersten "Fenster". Ist das der Ausguck für die Hafeneinfahrt? Und wie kann man mit so einem Höllentempo die Kurve bekommen? Falls Du die Fotos in besserer Qualität haben möchtest kann ich sie Dir zuschicken.


----------



## zickenkind (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo Conny,
tolle Fotos, gerne würde ich die in besserer Qualität bekommen. Höllentempo, wo??? Wann? Wir beim einIaufen ???
Neee nun mal von vorne, also die Geschwindigkeit ist okay so, langsamer ist eher schlechter da sonst keine Strömung am Ruder anliegt zum steuern des Schiffes. Gewisse Anströmung auf die Ruderblätter braucht man zum steuern, je mehr desto besser dreht ein ein Schiff.  Der Kollege vorn im Fenster gibt wenn nötig Abstand nach vorne an, wie viel Platz nach voraus ist. Natürlich auch zum schauen was so los ist, Neugierde Richtung Land. Ausguck benötigen wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr.  Wenn Du/Ihr noch mehr Fragen habt werde ich die gerne beantworten.


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Ja, so klein ist die Welt  Lustiger Zufall das Ihr Euch da getroffen habt 
Das mit dem ein Mann vorne kenn ich sogar von viel kleineren Segelbooten, wusste nicht das das auch bei so großen Dingern noch mit Personal besetzt wird und nicht technisch geht. 
Unsere Skipperin legte großen Wert darauf , das die Übermittlung der Entfernung geräuschlos erfolgte, da hatten wir dann immer die Hände hinterm Rücken und zählten mit den Fingern runter. 
Wirkte viel professioneller als die Leute die die Entfernung übers Boot brüllten 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## zickenkind (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo Wuzzel,
klar haben wir auch die völlige Überwachung mittels Kamera. Siehst Du wo die Pfeile hin zeigen.

 

Zwar ein wenig klein aber ich hoffe man(n) sieht etwas......


----------



## Conny (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo,

nun noch mal Fotos, wenn es nicht zu langweilig wird 

Ein Wolkenkratzer


 
und ein Sonnenkratzer


 

und eine Kuh mit zu vielen Beinen auf dem Deich 

 Mutterkuhhaltung haben wir dort auch öfter gesehen.

Und hier ein sooo einfaches Wendemanöver


----------



## Conny (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht, ob es noch jemanden interessiert  Ich habe noch einige Pano-Versuche gemacht. Leider alle nicht ganz so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, aber eines möchte ich doch zeigen. Man beachte das Nebeneinander der Panzer und Wohnwagen.

 

Und hier dann noch das absolute Highlight unseres Kurzurlaubes  Peter


----------



## Dilmun (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Danke für alle die tollen Fotos....

Schiffe haben wirklich eine besondere Anziehungskraft (offenbar nicht nur für mich).


Mein Schiff hieß "Dilmun"..........
Ist schon längere Zeit her, das ich segeln war.


----------



## Inken (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo ihrs!

Ich hänge mich einfach mal bei Conny hinten dran, hoffe, sie hat nix dagegen.. 
Aber heute habe ich auch ein paar "Heimatbilder"! 

*Teil I*

Dieser Tage findet wieder einmal das große Windjammertreffen "Sail 2010" in Bremerhaven statt.



Dilmun schrieb:


> Schiffe haben wirklich eine besondere Anziehungskraft...



Das gilt auch für uns! 

Daher haben wir uns heute auf den Weg gemacht, in der Hoffnung, einen Parkplatz in der völlig überfüllten Stadt zu finden. Überall nur fremde Kennzeichen!! 
Ging aber besser als erwartet, und als wir die Kaje erreichten, standen wir gleich vor einem der prächtigsten Vollschiffe, das man sich vorstellen kann:

Dem italienischen Schulschiff Amerigo Vespucci:

    

An den Leinen hingen diese umgedrehten Salatschüsseln.. 
 
.. allein zu dem Zweck, dass keine Ratten an Bord krabbeln können.. :?

Bei ziemlich bescheidenem Wetter haben wir "nur" den Neuen Hafen abgegrast, bei Sonnenschein wäre alles viel freundlicher gewesen.. 

     

Im Vordergrund sieht man hier den russischen Rahsegler Mir:

 

Und auch hier die _MHP_:

   

Der holländische Schoner Twister:

 

Dann standen wir plötzlich vor dem "Becks-Schiff", der Bark Alexander von Humboldt, Heimathafen Bremerhaven,  welche weiß Gott schon bessere Tage gesehen hat..  :

   

Im Vordergrund die Gallionsfigur der Gorch Fock:

 

Der vermutlich letzte Sailbesuch der "Alex", sie steht zum Verkauf..  Eine neue "Alex" soll wieder hier in Bremerhaven gebaut werden, allerdings nicht in diesem Flaschengrün, das sie so unverwechselbar macht.. 

 @ Eugen: also das T-shirt nicht wegwerfen! 

Hier konnte man sehr schön seine Kinder parken: 
   

Wenn's euch nicht zu langweilig wird, ich hätte noch ein paar Bilder... 

Momentsche... ​


----------



## Inken (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Für alle, die noch Lust haben, Schiffe anzuschauen: 

*Teil II*

Hier noch ein absolutes Highlight, die russische Viermastbark Krusenstern:

 

Bei diesem Schiff bekomme ich immer Gänsehaut.. 
Leider lag sie draußen auf der Weser mit der Sonne im Hintergrund.. 

Das Schwedische Handelsschiff Göteborg:

   

Meine Bande: 
   

Schmuck wie immer, das deutsche Marineschulschiff Gorch Fock:

   

Etwa hier erwischte uns ein heftiges Regenschauer... Prompt waren alle Bierbuden überfüllt! 

Die Kogge:

   

Die russische Fregatte Shtandart:

 

Die Dewaruci:

 

Und noch viele, viele andere mehr...

   

Wir waren am Ende ziemlich durchgeweicht, hatten runde Füße und freuten uns auf's Auto, welches doch weiter weg stand, als ich dachte.. :?
Wir hatten lange nicht alles gesehen, da die_ Sail_ sich auf vier Hafenbecken verteilt, aber das, was wir gesehen haben, war einfach nur schön!
Unter Segeln sind sie natürlich noch viel beeindruckender...

Leider geben die Fotos nicht den Eindruck wieder, den man hat, wenn man vor so einem "Dickschiff" steht, aber vielleicht könnt ihr es euch ein bisschen vorstellen! ​


----------



## axel (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Moin Inken 


Vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos   :knuddel
Das ist ja echt Sehenswert . Da bekommt  ja Lust in ferne Länder zu segeln 
Wetter könnte wirklich besser sein für Ende August hier regnets auch schon wieder 

lg
axel


----------



## Conny (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo Inken,

das ist ein super-toller Eindruck von den super-tollen Segelschiffen 
Aber Ihr hättet für dieses seltene Ereignis auch besseres Wetter verdient.


----------



## Dilmun (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo Inken!

Bei dem Ausflug wäre ich gerne auch dabei gewesen. Danke für die Fotos....


----------



## Inken (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Axel, Conny und Sonja..

.. Wie schön, dass euch die Bilder gefallen! :freu

Wenn's vielleicht auch ein bisschen viele Aufnahmen waren.. 

Aber ich konnt' mich nicht entscheiden! 

Und ja, es war ein besonderer Ausflug...


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Das sind wieder wunderschöne Fotos Inken 

Herrliche Bilder...ganz fremd für uns Franken hier aufm Festland. Mehr Bilder vom "Ausland" bitte!!


----------



## Inken (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

 
Danke, Echi!  

Komm rauf und schau's dir selber an!


----------



## Doris (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Moin allerseits

Gestern waren wir mal wieder im Cuxland an der Eismeerküste.
Zwischen Hagel, Schnee und Regen haben wir es geschafft einen kleinen Spaziergang in Wremen zu unternehmen.
Da glücklicherweise die Sonne schien, konnte ich sogar noch das eine oder andere Bild machen

  

   
Der eine oder andere wird sich an diese Gegend sicherlich gerne erinnern 

  

  

Es hat uns wieder  sehr gut gefallen.
:knuddel  Danke Inken und Peter :knuddel​


----------



## Inken (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hi Doris!

Wirklich schöne Bilder von einer fast ausgestorbenen Küste! 
Nur gut, dass man den eisigen Wind nicht sehen kann.. 

Ich glaube, auf Bild #7 hast du den bekloppten Kiter erwischt!  Das war jetzt hoffentlich nicht mein Schwager.. 




Doris schrieb:


> Danke Inken und Peter



Gerne! Und jederzeit wieder!


----------



## Annett (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Moin Doris.



> Der eine oder andere wird sich an diese Gegend sicherlich gerne erinnern


 Schöne Gegend und sehr erholsam!
Gab es denn bei Euch auch so leckeren, frischen Backfisch, direkt am Meer?? Oder ist dort alles wegen "Winter" geschlossen?


----------



## Doris (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Hallo Annett,
nein den Backfischstand hat es nicht gegeben. Ich denke aber, dass der wegen dem Winter geschlossen hat. Ausserdem waren wir vom dem leckeren Mittagessen noch so satt, dass gar nichts mehr reingepasst hat. Und nach unserem Kurzausflug nach Wremen gabs ja auch noch Kuchen.

@ Inken
stimmt, der Kiter verschwindet gerade rechts aus dem Bild. Vielleicht hätte es sich doch noch gelohnt, ihn etwas dichter ranzuzoomen


----------



## Conny (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Halloho,

 wir können uns auch noch erinnern 
eigentlich hätte man sich ins Auto setzen und das Eis bewundern sollen


----------



## rapfen (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*

Wirklich tolle Impressionen, die du da eingefangen hast! Wir waren früher auch öfters an der Eismeerküste! Wir sind dort extra für das Meeresangeln hingefahren und haben uns einen Kutter gemietet, der mit uns raus auf´s Meer gefahren ist. Eigentlich könnte man das mal wieder machen...Hochseeangeln kann man nämlich in diesen Gefilden recht gut!


----------



## rapfen (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Cuxland an der Eismeerküste*



rapfen schrieb:


> Wirklich tolle Impressionen, die du da eingefangen hast! Wir waren früher auch öfters an der Eismeerküste! Wir sind dort extra für das Meeresangeln hingefahren und haben uns einen Kutter gemietet, der mit uns raus auf´s Meer gefahren ist. Eigentlich könnte man das mal wieder machen...Hochseeangeln kann man nämlich in diesen Gefilden recht gut!



Hier habe ich noch einen schönen Link für euch, wenn euch das Hochseeangeln interessieren sollte?!


----------

